# Hammer Handle, Wood Species



## FoundSheep (Feb 24, 2017)

I've been trying to find an answer, but I haven't been able to find one in the LJ forum history nor through regular Bing searches. So I figured I would ask the collective knowledge here.

I need to re-handle a hatchet, and make a handle for a new mallet, and I was wondering what different wood species I could use. Of course I've seen most sources and commercial options include hickory, but is that the only one? Maple, oak, ash, etc., what makes a good handle? What would/should I look for, and what should I avoid?

Of course, if this question has been answered here or somewhere else, a link would be great rather than having people re-answer. Much appreciated, looking forward to using your answers in a new project.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I made a bunch from left over oak I had. Looked nice…..BUT they all broke at the head…..fibers not strong enough ….....
I have also shaped some from older baseball bats…..they used to be hickory inside. Picked them up at yard sales cheap…...I ve never tried anything else yet !


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I would go with ash if I had some.


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hickory


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Lignam Vitae could be an option. It's the hardest wood on the planet. Otherwise stick to the tried and true of ash or hickory.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

+1 Hickory


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> +1 Hickory
> 
> - xeddog


Ditto. Or find another species that has a lot of shock resistance. Pretty sure ash is in the category as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

When MLB used ash bats they seldom broke. Now that they use hard maple, people are getting severely injured in the stands.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've made a lot of tool handles out of Dogwood, but not for a hammer. Realy tight grained and dense wood, yet fairly light… but you have to harvest it yourself as I've never seen it sold in a lumber yard.

(Fortunately, I have a bunch of them on my property)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Growing up in Washington St. when a handle broke out in something dad would make a new one out of vine maple which grows like a weed in the woods in Western Washington now that is some tough wood but, I have never seen it sold anywhere it doesn't get very tall a 6" dia. stalk would be a big one. The cool thing was it grows with twists and turns just find a piece that would be a good ax handle shape for instance so that when you shaped it it would follow
the grain. Anyway this probably does you no good but it sure made me feel good to think about the old man fixing another tool (that damn kid) of his broke the handle out of as he told it every tool was a pry bar when I had a hold of it.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

If I have my choice of wood I use split White Oak. Split it is the best handle I know of for hammers, axes, picks, etc.


----------



## FoundSheep (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the great advice everyone. This is definitely what I was searching for, a variety of options, and experiences to back them up.



> I have also shaped some from older baseball bats…..they used to be hickory inside. Picked them up at yard sales cheap…
> - canadianchips


 That's a great idea, I wouldn't have thought about using an old bat for a material resource.



> I ve made a lot of tool handles out of Dogwood, but not for a hammer. Realy tight grained and dense wood, yet fairly light… but you have to harvest it yourself as I ve never seen it sold in a lumber yard.
> (Fortunately, I have a bunch of them on my property)
> - MrUnix





> Growing up in Washington St. when a handle broke out in something dad would make a new one out of vine maple … it is some tough wood but, I have never seen it sold anywhere it doesn't get very tall a 6" dia. stalk would be a big one. The cool thing was it grows with twists and turns just find a piece that would be a good ax handle shape for instance so that when you shaped it would follow the grain.
> - higtron


Great idea about finding natural wood in your backyards. I remember some ironwood growing in my parents area, would be nice to harvest some of that if possible. Not sure how long a billet would take to dry before fitting it for a handle though.



> When MLB used ash bats they seldom broke. Now that they use hard maple, people are getting severely injured in the stands.
> - firefighterontheside


Actually this is good to hear, I had a piece of maple I was considering to use, maybe I won't now.


----------



## EricTwice (Dec 9, 2016)

I have commercial ones made of hickory, hard maple, and white oak. I have several I've made myself from ash. all these stand up well.


----------

